# ATO: What to do if you make a mistake on your return



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









What to do if you make a mistake on your return


Tips to get your return right the first time or fix a mistake if you made one.




www.ato.gov.au





*What to do if you make a mistake on your return*










*8 November 2021*

We know you want your tax return done as quickly and easily as possible. It helps to get it right! Here are some tips to help you avoid making a mistake or to fix one.

First up – you need to lodge a tax return, even if your business hasn’t earnt any income this year.

To help avoid mistakes in your return:

double-check your answers to questions
report income from all sources, including government support payments
only claim deductions you’re entitled to
complete your tax return using business records.
If you realise you've made a mistake, forgotten something or given us incorrect information, you can amend your return through:

your registered tax agent
myGov if you're a sole trader
Standard Business Reporting (SBR)-enabled software.
You can also request an amendment through Online services for business.

The time limit to amend a return is usually two years.

You can also make a voluntary disclosure. Voluntary disclosures cover mistakes and false or misleading information and need to be made in an approved form.

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with your tax.

*Find out about*

Fix a mistake or amend a return
Making a voluntary disclosure
*See also *

Government grants, payments and stimulus during COVID-19


----------

